
Will Kickstarter Help Josh Harris Finally Achieve His Dream of a Web TV World? - taylorbuley
http://www.betabeat.com/2011/07/06/josh-harris-kickstarter-wired-city-2011-07-06/
======
SeoxyS
Josh Harris is nuts. Watch the documentary, We Live In Public, on Netflix. I
personally think he was a casualty of the dot-com. The money and fame went to
his head, and when the bubble burst, it took him down with it.

The documentary is definitely food for thought, and it was a mind-blowing
social experiment. Building a business around it, however, is not possible.
Josh knows it, he has tried and failed several times over the past 10 years,
and it destroyed his life. He's a remnant from a past era who, sadly, has no
place in today's world.

------
bproper
Josh is seriously bonkers. If this project works, it will basically have
unleashed a super villain on the world. He wants to create a massive attention
network that he controls.

